# Google- Antibiotic Rifaximin Eases Irritable Bowel Symptoms - Personal Finance Bulletin



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Coffetoday<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Antibiotic Rifaximin Eases Irritable Bowel Symptoms**Personal Finance Bulletin*A new study published in the New England Journal of Medicine holds out new hope for the 20% of Americans who suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) in *...*Antibiotic found promising in *irritable bowel syndrome*<nobr>Sify</nobr>Antibiotic May Provide Long-Lasting Relief of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Symptoms<nobr>Medscape</nobr>Rifaximin to Cure *IBS* Now<nobr>TopNews New Zealand</nobr><nobr>Nurse.com</nobr> -<nobr>CBS News</nobr> -<nobr>Empowered News</nobr><nobr>*all 388 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

